# Albino paternless rainwater



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

hi all i have the above she a 08 what could i breed her with to get some nice morphs thanks 
*
*


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Assuming she is a Murphy patternless rainwater albino.

Both M.patternless and R_albino are recessive, so any mate would have to carry these genes to get visual offspring. 

If you fancy a longer project then a mack snow M.patternless could be a good investment, hold back any mack snow M.patternless babies as they will be het for R_albino. Put together for a chance at mack snow/supersnow M.patternless R_albinos.


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

this is her all i was told is she was a.p.r

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll27/karen3536/SDC10828.jpg

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll27/karen3536/SDC10838.jpg


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

What a lush coloured gecko:mf_dribble:
I agree with Mike, I'd bring some mack snow into the mix. I'd bet a supersnow patty Ralbino would be a project well worth undertaking.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

She definately looks "albino" patternless. Can you get a clear eye shot? Although it may still be hard to tell as R_albino eyes often look the same as Tremper albino eyes.
Only way to be 100% sure is to breed to a proven visual/het R_albino.

R_albinos aren't as abundant over here as T_albino or B_albino, so if she was bought from a reputable source then you can be confident.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Lisasgeckonursery said:


> What a lush coloured gecko:mf_dribble:
> I agree with Mike, I'd bring some mack snow into the mix. I'd bet a supersnow patty Ralbino would be a project well worth undertaking.


Indeed, would be an awesome project imo.


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

here is the eye shoot http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll27/karen3536/SDC10829.jpg


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Snow sounds good, though I'd be tempted to pop some eclipse in the mix for that little beauty too !

V nice looking gecko by the way ! :flrt:


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for thats guys im going to the rep show tomorrow so what should i get i have a mack snow with me already he this years so would he be ok


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a lush super snow patty on sale on my site:whistling2:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi - lush leo  I adore Patternless Rainwater Albinos, used to have one until the great gecko god in the sky took her (I know, I know boo, hoo.....tissues at the ready!)

Anyroad, I know it`s not relevant to the thread at all, but I was just wondering if you had had her mouth checked out by a vet, or whether it`s just the pic that makes it look like there may be the start of something on her mouth? I couldn`t say what it is, but that `scuffed` almost slightly swollen area could possibly be a cause for concern - esp as the mouth is in constant use. I can`t tell whether it may be the beginnings of mouth rot, something stuck in her mouth tissue, a scuff or maybe even just the pic itself.....but I`d defo say that it needed investigating (if there even is something there that is).

I mean that in a genuine, nice way - not critising or questioning at all, just wondering if you were aware that there maybe something there.


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

hi lisa u have some lovely geckos how much would it cost for a courier to wimbledon plz


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you, i think they're lovely but i'm biased :lol2:
Wimbledon isn't far, I could meet you at a convenient station to us both or drop off for petrol cost.


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

hi ****y1 ive just looked in her mouth and cant see any think at all im not sure what it is but i will ger it checked out 

lisa u have pm


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

karen3536 said:


> hi ****y1 ive just looked in her mouth and cant see any think at all im not sure what it is but i will ger it checked out
> 
> lisa u have pm


: victory: :2thumb:

....and Lisa`s little leos are superb - get stuck into her `availables` and save the show `til next season!!!


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

funky1 said:


> : victory: :2thumb:
> 
> ....and Lisa`s little leos are superb - get stuck into her `availables` and save the show `til next season!!!


 thanks Funky1 thats a compliment coming from you, seeing as you have some lush geckos in your collection
:2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

karen3536 said:


> here is the eye shoot http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll27/karen3536/SDC10829.jpg


Definately not Bell, so I would go with R_albino.



Big Red One said:


> Snow sounds good, though I'd be tempted to pop some eclipse in the mix for that little beauty too !
> 
> V nice looking gecko by the way ! :flrt:


Eclipse would be cool, but if the aim is to use Supersnow, then the eclipse comes part of the package anyway.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Hi - lush leo  I adore Patternless Rainwater Albinos, used to have one until the great gecko god in the sky took her (I know, I know boo, hoo.....tissues at the ready!)
> 
> Anyroad, I know it`s not relevant to the thread at all, but I was just wondering if you had had her mouth checked out by a vet, or whether it`s just the pic that makes it look like there may be the start of something on her mouth? I couldn`t say what it is, but that `scuffed` almost slightly swollen area could possibly be a cause for concern - esp as the mouth is in constant use. I can`t tell whether it may be the beginnings of mouth rot, something stuck in her mouth tissue, a scuff or maybe even just the pic itself.....but I`d defo say that it needed investigating (if there even is something there that is).
> 
> I mean that in a genuine, nice way - not critising or questioning at all, just wondering if you were aware that there maybe something there.


i thought this also, and i'm glad it's been mentioned before, in the eye shot photo there is a dark patch on the lips, which looks like it could be the start of mouth rot, wold be a good idea to go to the vets jsut for a health check up anyway, take a fecal sample with you at the same time jsut to make sure everything is fine.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

karen3536 said:


> here is the eye shoot http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll27/karen3536/SDC10829.jpg


Coz the iris is bright but the pupil is dark.IMO deffo a Ralbino patternless.No matter how bright the iris.Ralbinos *always* have dark pupils.


----------

